# Cicca



## Oluja

Ciao a tutti, qualche anno fa mi capitò di avere una divertente discussione con una ragazza fiorentina sulle differenze tra il "suo" italiano ed il "mio"... una delle cose che più mi sono rimaste in mente è l'uso della parola "cicca", che per lei era un mozzicone di sigaretta, mentre per me una gomma da masticare. Apparentemente entrambi i significati sono accettati, ma a voi cosa fa pensare una "cicca"?


----------



## sabrinita85

A me fa pensare solo ed esclusivamente al mozzicone di sigaretta.


----------



## MünchnerFax

sabrinita85 said:


> A me fa pensare solo ed esclusivamente al mozzicone di sigaretta.



Anche a me, però sono conscio dell'altro significato. Ogni volta che mi chiedono una _cicca_ è a rischio di gaffe.


----------



## Mariano50

Nel secolo scorso, al liceo, "passami la cicca" era assolutamente chiaro:
Solo tabacco, niente "cingomme" !


----------



## xeneize

Mi hai preceduto, Mariano 
Sì, qui "cicca" sarebbe di sigaretta, giacchè l'altra qui si chiama _cingomma_.
Saluti


----------



## Mariano50

Piuttosto sarebbe interessante conoscere le origini di "cicca" nel significato espresso da oluja: la combinazione consonantica è affine al termine americano...ci potresti dire di più, caro oluja?


----------



## rocamadour

Credo che derivi dal fatto che *cicca *oltre che "mozzicone di sigaretta" indicava in passato anche il tabacco da masticare (che era poi un pezzetto di sigaro)...


----------



## xeneize

La parola _cicca_ è affine al termine spagnolo, e l'origine della parola spagnola è nel nahua, una lingua amerindia.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io conosco tutti e due i significati (mozzicone e gomma).
A Torino qualcuno dice persino "cicca" al posto di "sigaretta"


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ora, non si usa più, ma negli anni settanta dalle mie parti "cicca" era, tra i giovani, per lo più sinonimo di gomma da masticare.

Concordo con Rocamadour sull'origine del termine.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Qui _cicca_ è solo il mozzicone di sigaretta.


----------



## housecameron

gabrigabri said:


> Io conosco tutti e due i significati (mozzicone e gomma).
> A Torino qualcuno dice persino "cicca" al posto di "sigaretta"


 
Confermo tutto! "Ti scrocco una cicca (sigaretta)" 

Mai sentito _cingomma,_ invece.


----------



## r_daneel

Io capirei 'cicca' per dire 'gomma' solo perche negli Stati Uniti (e forse all'estero) c'e' una marca di gomma che si chiama 'Chiclet.'

Ma che ne so io!


----------



## MünchnerFax

r_daneel said:


> Io capirei 'cicca' per dire 'gomma' solo perche negli Stati Uniti (e forse all'estero) c'e' una marca di gomma che si chiama 'Chiclet.'
> 
> Ma che ne so io!


Beh, questa è con ogni probabilità l'etimologia di un altro termine regionale per _chewing-gum_: "_cicles_".
Non è da escludere che anche _cicca_ sia derivato da quel marchio di fabbrica.


----------



## bubu7

Credo sia arrivato il momento di riportare l'etimologia delle _cicche_ dal GRADIT. 

_*cicca*_ 'mozzicone di sigaretta', 'pezzetto di tabacco': 1858; dal francese _chique_, derivato di _chiquer_ 'ciccare' (quest'ultima è una voce di probabile origine onomatopeica).

_*cicca*_ 'gomma da masticare': secolo XX; dallo spagnolo _chicle_ (quest'ultimo dal nahuati [lingua della famiglia uto-azteca] _chictli_ o _tzictli_ [sostanza di base della gomma da masticare e, colloquialmente, la gomma da masticare stessa]).


----------



## cityofgod

Oluja said:


> Ciao a tutti, qualche anno fa mi capitò di avere una divertente discussione con una ragazza fiorentina sulle differenze tra il "suo" italiano ed il "mio"... una delle cose che più mi sono rimaste in mente è l'uso della parola "cicca", che per lei era un mozzicone di sigaretta, mentre per me una gomma da masticare. Apparentemente entrambi i significati sono accettati, ma a voi cosa fa pensare una "cicca"?


Cara Oluja,
sicuramente la traduzione di cicca in gomma da masticare è tipica delle regioni del Nord Italia; al centro sud si usa la traduzione di sigaretta che, a quanto anche vedi dai commenti sopra rilisciati, è più aderente.


----------



## Oluja

cityofgod said:


> Cara Oluja,
> sicuramente la traduzione di cicca in gomma da masticare è tipica delle regioni del Nord Italia; al centro sud si usa la traduzione di sigaretta che, a quanto anche vedi dai commenti sopra rilisciati, è più aderente.


 
CARO sarebbe più appropriato... sono un esemplare del mondo maschile!


----------



## Dr. X

Oluja said:


> CARO sarebbe più appropriato... sono un esemplare del mondo maschile!




Dalle mie parti, Marche, la gomma da masticare si dice "cingomma" dall'italianizzazione dell'inglese chewingum.
Cicles io l'ho sentito solo da persone del nord.

La cicca, più che sigaretta, fa pensare al solo mozzicone.
Si dice, anche se meno spesso, "ciga", forse dall'inglese cigarette.


----------



## Artemide Diana

*Cicca (*per _gomma da masticare_) si usa nel Nord dell'Italia, fin giù a Piacenza; a Bologna si dice _ciùnga_ (come a Venezia) e a Torino, mi pare, _cicles_. 
_Cingomma _in Umbria e nelle Marche.
Altrove _gomma americana_ o anche _gigomma_ (Puglia), _ciringomma_ (Calabria), _masticante_ (Sicilia) e così via.
Moltissimi - infine - fanno il calco dall'inglese e dicono _ciùingam_


----------



## IrishStar

Artemide Diana said:


> *Cicca (*per _gomma da masticare_) si usa nel Nord dell'Italia, fin giù a Piacenza; a Bologna si dice _ciùnga_ (come a Venezia) e a Torino, mi pare, _cicles_.
> _Cingomma _in Umbria e nelle Marche.
> Altrove _gomma americana_ o anche _gigomma_ (Puglia), _ciringomma_ (Calabria), _masticante_ (Sicilia) e così via.
> Moltissimi - infine - fanno il calco dall'inglese e dicono _ciùingam_


 
A dire la verità, io, che sono della Puglia, non ho mai sentito la parola gigomma, ma sempre cicca oppure ciuingomma...terribile italianizzazione di chewin-gum. Ho scoperto che cicca significava anche mozzicone grazie ai film in tv. E da allora ho sempre pensato che cicca fosse solo dialettale e la forma italiana corretta fosse "gomma da masticare". Adesso mi ricredo


----------



## Necsus

Nel Treccani viene citato anche il significato del termine nelle locuzioni 'non valere una cicca' (non valere niente) e 'mezza cicca' (persona piccola di statura, o anche mediocre), per incrocio semantico con il regionale 'cica' (probabilmente dal latino _ciccum_, membrana che ricopre e separa i chicchi della melagrana, incrociato con _mica_), che ha il significato di _nonnulla_, _cosa di poco conto_.


----------

